# lecteur blue ray interne macbook pro



## paranormal-wizzzard (3 Janvier 2014)

Coucou!

Après des recherches sur le forum et sur google, je ne trouve pas de réponse à ma question.

Savez-vous s'il existe des lecteurs internes (pour remplacer celui d'origine) du macbook pro été 2012 pour lire des blue ray sur support physique?
Si oui, sur quel site puis-je trouver ça ?

Mercii


----------



## Arlequin (3 Janvier 2014)

je n'en ai jamais entendu parler :rose:

bluray et apple ne sont pas vraiment copains


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2014)

Bluray et Apple certes, mais ce n'est pas parce que ces margoulins nous privent du matos pour nous pousser vers le store à tout prix qu'il faut se laisser faire.

Bien qu'il existe un lecteur/graveur BR slim et slot-in pour MBP, c'est le Panasonic UJ-267.

Tu en trouveras aux US, en Asie ou sur eBay.

On en a déjà parlé sur d'autres sujets, tu aurais du poster dans périphérique je pense.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Janvier 2014)

melaure a dit:


> Bluray et Apple certes, mais ce n'est pas parce que ces margoulins nous privent du matos pour nous pousser vers le store à tout prix qu'il faut se laisser faire.
> 
> Bien qu'il existe un lecteur/graveur BR slim et slot-in pour MBP, c'est le Panasonic UJ-267.
> 
> ...



j'ai encore appris qqchose, merci


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2014)

Tutoriel en video ...

Seul point, la garantie saute à priori ... mais bon c'est Apple


----------

